# Local 26



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

Does anyone work for local 26? I have some questions about it. I have an offer to work there. I`m in a tricky situation with my non union apprenticeship. I could use advice from anyone who joined from a non union apprenticeship.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

what non union apprenticeship are you in?


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

M.A.R said:


> what non union apprenticeship are you in?


 I'm in the IEC Chesapeake. I will be in my 3rd year in March.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ElectricalOJ said:


> I'm in the IEC Chesapeake. I will be in my 3rd year in March.


What part of Maryland?


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> ElectricalOJ said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the IEC Chesapeake. I will be in my 3rd year in March.
> ...


 Montgomery County


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

Now is the time to join if you are serious the local is slammed with work. Probably the busiest we have been in over a decade


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Locknutz said:


> Now is the time to join if you are serious the local is slammed with work. Probably the busiest we have been in over a decade


Thanks Mr. Trump


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ElectricalOJ said:


> Montgomery County


Pretty busy area.:thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

your options:

1) finish your apprenticeship and take your masters, then join the union as a journeyman

2) join the union now - I would be surprised if they give you any credit for your 2+ yrs, but who knows. you will get better training in the union anyway. 

either way, just make sure that all your hours are documented. you can take your MD masters once you have your hours, regardless of whether you are a helper, apprentice, A card, whatever. And you can deal with that when it happens (you don't have to tell anyone anything until suits you).


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

if they want you.....I would demand full journeyman
don't sell yourself short


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

Tonedeaf said:


> if they want you.....I would demand full journeyman
> don't sell yourself short




He would be selling himself short by not doing the full apprenticeship. They do a great job of training and he would more than likely start at an AP2 pay.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

so lets say you get $25/hour for 2 years or longer at what AP2 wages are.

Full rate (your in Maryland) its prolly in the low-mid 40's

there are ~2000 work hours in a year. so that ~20$/hr your giving up.

your giving up ~$40,000 a year pre-tax....Get the maximum amount you can don't leave real money on the table.


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

There would be a 0% chance they would make him an AJ with only three years experience and no license. 

Not knowing his skill level but he would be best served to go through the apprenticeship


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

Locknutz said:


> There would be a 0% chance they would make him an AJ with only three years experience and no license.
> 
> Not knowing his skill level but he would be best served to go through the apprenticeship


 if I had joined, they were going to make me an R-4. The problem is that I have OJT hours that weren't allowed to be documented in my non union apprenticeship. I also had gaps of unemployment during my 3 years, so I only really have 2 total years in electrical. I would've been an R-5 with 3 full years. I will also have 3 full years of schooling next month. Since I didn't have the OJT hours, they couldn't put me right info the union apprenticeship. I wouldn't had to do the interview process, and hope that I got in. They said that I would also have to pay half for school. I always thought that apprentice paid for school through union dues. Either way, I pay half of my schooling now. With those missing OJT hours, I would've come into the apprenticeship as a 1st year apprentice, going into my 2nd year again. With there being no sure thing that I'd get into the apprenticeship, I decided to to hold off joining the union until next year.


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

It is a process to get in. A lot of guys get discouraged and stop short. 

Taking the aptitude test and interview all the way through can take months. 

The R program is a joke and just a way to under pay labor. The apprenticeship is where you want to be. 

If you are serious start the process as soon as you can by taking the test. They are short on man power now, it really is a good time to apply. Once you are in and follow the program you will be set for 5 years of steady employment. At the end you will be well trained and always have that golden ticket to make a good living.


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

Locknutz said:


> It is a process to get in. A lot of guys get discouraged and stop short.
> 
> Taking the aptitude test and interview all the way through can take months.
> 
> ...


 I don't think it makes sense for me to pretty much start over. I'm already halfway through my apprenticeship. I'll re-apply after a year. That would put me right where I really should be.


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

Do as you see fit, but just curious as to where you think another year will put you as far as the union is concerned?


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

Locknutz said:


> Do as you see fit, but just curious as to where you think another year will put you as far as the union is concerned?


 I was told that if I had just 3 more months worth of OJT, I would be an R-5. I could also skip past the interview process and right into 3rd year, like I will be next August. With a full year of time, I'd be well over the hours. I just don't want to be held back.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know how they do it there, but here no matter how much school you have you are not getting in anywhere but the bottom. The exception would be if you came in with a contractor. Even then you may only make the CE/CW program. 98% of guys that have their journeymen's card out of our hall went through the apprenticeship. 

I had to make the same decision thirty years ago. Without knowing anyone, I thought it was best to get my foot in the door going through the "B" program. I already had five years in the trade with four years of school. Now I would have to do it all over again. But I was on my way instead of crossing my fingers and wishing to get in through the "A" program. I still had to do most of the "A" apprenticeship after I changed over. It was going to take 7 years instead of 4. Back then the apprenticeship was four years. 

Today it is pretty much the same. The contractors today need another program besides the A more than ever. You will read on here all the time how a union guy is at a disadvantage starting out on his own. Your R program is just another way for a guy starting out to make it. We can't all be chiefs, and personally I don't think a guy is worth $100 an hour after only five years. 

In the grand scheme of things my "B" time was a drop in the bucket. It was a two dollar raise from where I was with an industrial contractor. Because of my experience I also got bumped up to B foreman rate for most of my time. That was close to fourth year A apprentice rate. The pension credits and health care was all the same between A and B. I am very happy with the way things worked out for me. 

Hopefully things will work out for you. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Lo cal 26


Here is the deal (most likely).

1. They will bring him in the "R" program.
2. He will make the same or more that he is being paid now.
3. He will take one year of "R" school.
4.He can sign up for the upgrade program and get in the "A" through the back door.


I have been with local 26 for 40 years and have brought a lot of open shop men into the local. DO IT NOW, no matter the short term pay; the benefits and long term wages will beat ALMOST anything you can do open shop.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

brian john said:


> Lo cal 26
> 
> 
> DO IT NOW, no matter the short term pay; the benefits and long term wages will beat ALMOST anything you can do open shop.


I agree 100% with Brian. Although I am not in the IBEW I strongly urge you to go for it now ! 
As was stated they have the work NOW. - A year from now who knows.

Don't get hung up on where you start, but rather look at where you'll end up.
Do it like Brian said- go in as a R and move to the A program. Get the education and experience then go for your Masters.


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

brian john said:


> Lo cal 26
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The upgrade is an option, but like you said be an R-6, and the pay would be the same as a first year apprentice. The benefits aren't the same either. Then he would have to work a minimum of two more years to get to the point of a RW and hold a license. Then upgrade with another two more years of night school. 

All the meanwhile, as an apprentice he would have made more money and benefits, been treated better, paid to go to school during the day, and the training doesn't even come close. 

There is the back door, way in the back. I only have met a few of those guys that took the secret test and poof were an AJ without apprenticeship or upgrading. But they typically are lacking in many skill/knowledge areas and are related or connected in some way. 

If he couldn't get in the apprenticeship this year the upgrade would be a solid second option. But go for the A, why not try and see what happens?


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

Locknutz said:


> brian john said:
> 
> 
> > Lo cal 26
> ...


 I already made my decision on this 4 days ago. I took a job with another non union company. I'm making more than I would have with the union shop. I will apply next year. I didn't want to take that big loss going in this year. That opportunity will still be there next year. It's not like the union is going anywhere.


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

The information in here isn't just for you...many others will come along with the exact same circumstances


----------

